
Ask HN: Why is Google pushing RCS? - criddell
I recently read about how RCS is Google&#x27;s latest attempt to get messaging right on Android and it doesn&#x27;t make any sense to me. Why would they back a standard that&#x27;s missing encryption?<p>I wish they would just clone iMessages. It isn&#x27;t perfect by any means, but it&#x27;s stable and you can count on Apple supporting it for a while still.
======
theklr
Least path of resistance plain and simple. They want to maintain their
dominance without risking support of carriers, manufacturers.

------
Eridrus
I don't know if I'd call it the path of least resistance as the other
commenter did, but it is definitely about how to control the default messaging
app without pissing off carriers (in particular) and OEMs (to a lesser
extent). They could have strong armed them through the play services
agreement, but they decided the carrot was better than the stick here, even if
it meant making some compromises.

~~~
criddell
This doesn't make sense to me because (AFAIK) carriers and OEMs are free to
set any messaging app as the default.

Wouldn't it be better for Google to focus on making users happy? And shouldn't
user safety and security come above all of that?

RCS feels like something from a long time ago.

~~~
Eridrus
They tried to make users happy with Allo, it didn't work, so now they're
trying to use their platform leverage. One thing I'm not even really clear on
is why Google cares about messaging, but I'm guessing it's more about Android
competitiveness than anything else.

~~~
criddell
They didn't try very hard. I had never heard of Allo until a month ago when I
got a Pixel 2 and saw the app pre-installed. If they really wanted to push it,
they would have made it the default SMS app.

It seems odd to me that Google has been unable to solve a problem that Apple
solved in 2012.

~~~
theklr
Allo also doesn't have encryption by default. It's considered only in
"incognito" mode.

